# Maruman vintage gas lighters (info & pics)



## Lexxxus

I love lighters and have a soft spot in my heart for old butane lighters... In the mid-late 70's I was a cigarette smoking young adult who loved gadgets and always was spending my money on the latest "cool" lighter...

Maruman is a name that comes to mind and I thought I'd share some info on the long defunct brand.

*Brief company history:*

*1950's*
1950 Nippon Gold Metal Industry Co., Ltd. Established 
1952 Changed the company name to Maruman Co., Ltd. 
1953 Development of the first electric gold plating method in Japan 
1955 Started the manufacture of wrist watch bands 
1956 Started exporting wristwatch bands 
_1959 Development of the first gas lighter in Japan_ 
*1960's*
_1961 Won the first prize in the New York International Lighter Fair _
_1965 Development of first electronic gas lighter in world_

In the 70's and 80's they continued to produce lighters and made some of the most unique and innovative designs of the time. It was during the 70's they got into golf club manufacturing (which they continue to do)

I have not seen a _new _Maruman lighter since the late 70's (early 80's?) and I always keep an eye out for a minty used one or NOS (new old stock) The nicest Marumans (IMO) being the electronic ones made late in their history.

They had one with an LCD clock and even this one that incorporated a mini-calculator (OK, that's far from their nicest, but if you had one at the time you were _Tres _cool!)










They had a line of "IC" (Integrated Circuit) lighters that were ahead of their time (this was around the same era as the Pulsar LED watch when technology was starting to enter consumer goods in a big way)










This is a Solatron (Circa '78 / also Japanese) and they too did an LCD watch / clock lighter (I had an identical one that some femme scooped from me in my _bar-hopping_ days)










*Back to the Marumans:* They also marketed a cheaper lower-end line (whose name escapes me) that were quite inferior, but the Maruman brand was very well made and produced a great flame.

Their downside was they were susceptable to "clogging" if not used. You can see them on auction and they are often sold in non-working condition.

The rubber seals were another problem as they would leak over many years on inactivity. They also had a weird filler valve and not all butane cans had the appropriate nozzle.

Should you find one in non-working condition I'll caution that they are difficult to repair but a fellow by the name of Richard (in the UK) operates a company called "Strike a Light" he is an expert who repairs and services these lost classics. Strike A Light - repair your lighter (Spares and Repairs)

If memory serves, it was after the demise of Maruman that Colibri surfaced (and made and "Killer" product early on) And now they're gone too.

*Got Maruman? *

Post pics!

Maybe I'll snap some of mine and maybe get some pics from Richard. He has had virtually every one made.


----------



## Lexxxus

*Here's another Vintage Maruman...*

This one's a beauty. It's an IC 508 (I think?)

Heavy gold plate with blue lacquer... Circa approx 1979.



















The workmanship on these old IC models was incredible.


----------



## d_day

I've got an old Japanese lighter at home. I think it's a Solatron, but I'm not sure. I'll take a looksee when I get home and try to shoot some pics. It's a very slim lighter with no buttons to push. Just open the top, and touch a certain spot, and it lights. It was working flawlessly last time I used it.


----------



## Lexxxus

You _might _have a Maruman on your hands... that describes a series they made that was part of the IC line. Yes, please post the picture!


----------



## d_day

It turns out it is neither a Solatron nor a Maruman. It is a Win, with "#7100" on the bottom. I just did a search on Google and found nothing about the company, aside from a half dozen eBay listings.


----------



## Lexxxus

If you read my initial post I write about a lower cost line by Maruman... in was in fact WIN!

So, you in essence _do _have a Maruman!


----------



## d_day

Lexxxus said:


> If you read my initial post I write about a lower cost line by Maruman... in was in fact WIN!
> 
> So, you in essence _do _have a Maruman!


 Well, it appears I have helped you remember the name. At least I was good for something!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Laah

Hi!

I was so glad to find this forum, and this message in particular. About 5 years ago, I inherited a Maruman silver Halley Deluxe lighter from my grandpa (personnalized with his initials). Needless to say it has a great sentimal value to me, only problem... it needs repair. So far, no luck in finding someone to do so. Your message gave me hope, but "Strike a light" apparently does not do repairs anymore.  Do you know anyone else who could repair it? At this point, any tips would be valuable... Thanks!

Jennifer.


----------



## Stylish

Hi I bought a Maruman lighter really cheap at a market a while ago. It's a 
MaruMan GL-30 SILVER P.

Though there is a problem with it where the gas exits at the top the is no kind of break for the gas... First time i filled it and tried it got a 2 meter long flame  . i really want to fix it does annyone have any tips on how i can fix it? 

And maybe annyone know if it is worth annything? =) Cause i bought it for like 2 dollars.

There should be some pics of it.


----------



## Shorty_sx

Well I had to take pictures, register an account and .. actually kinda worth it.  Great thread! 

I got this silver-scratched finish Maruman IC-501, with Epson writen on the bottom. It bolonged to my father, and for all I can tell it's still in mint condition (my father never smoked, it was clearly a present from when he lived in Japan, etc.). Only today did I decide to put it to use, and while looking for what the appropriate battery type may be - I stumbled upon this thread.  

But yeah - beautiful lighter if you ask me. Almost feel bad about using it!


----------



## Alice

Hi Guys,

Does this blue enamel, gold-coloured Maruman count as vintage? I was given it by a dear friend in (I think) 1989 and as you see, it still works like a charm. I figured you may like to see it. If the pics don't appear in this post I'll try again.


----------



## pierre

Laah said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was so glad to find this forum, and this message in particular. About 5 years ago, I inherited a Maruman silver Halley Deluxe lighter from my grandpa (personnalized with his initials). Needless to say it has a great sentimal value to me, only problem... it needs repair. So far, no luck in finding someone to do so. Your message gave me hope, but "Strike a light" apparently does not do repairs anymore.  Do you know anyone else who could repair it? At this point, any tips would be valuable... Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer.


Evening All,
I have a beautiful lighter Maruman IC 503 18 kt Gold Plated but unfortunately i have the same problem... it needs repairs but helas i have try everywhere in the UK to find someone that could repair this beauty that looks like a Cartier.
Could someone please be kind enough to send us an address elsewhere out of the UK?Here are some pictures of the lighter hoping that you like it.


----------



## Kkizar

My grandfather just gave me an old Maruman IC lighter... I dont know much about it and im not sure if it still works. Any useful information or anyone you know that can repair this typr of lighter in NJ. But what i am wondering about the MOST is the battery it takes and the whole entire elecrtical system it works with, If anyone knows much about that please do let me know. I attached a picture of it below.


----------



## stoner_head

Hi, I just bought an old Maruman lighter, it works perfect but I would like some information about it (production year, model, price, anything), I really hope you can help me


----------



## Leo van Retep

Hi All,
Regarding a Maruman IC lighter model IC-502 (repeated sparking). I got this lighter in 1977 would like to know what type flat cell battery/voltage I have to use.
I thank you in advance for any reply.

Best,

Leo


----------



## smiler289

Leo van Retep said:


> Hi All,
> Regarding a Maruman IC lighter model IC-502 (repeated sparking). I got this lighter in 1977 would like to know what type flat cell battery/voltage I have to use.
> I thank you in advance for any reply.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Leo


Hi, did you find what battery you needed? I have an IC-501 with no battery and cant find what I need?


----------



## Leo van Retep

Hi,

No still waiting for the right answer


----------



## smiler289

Leo van Retep said:


> Hi,
> 
> No still waiting for the right answer


Hi, I contacted strike a light and they said battery 357/303 would fit and they have them. But when I look the battery up its a round battery, my lighter looks like it takes a rectangle shaped battery?


----------



## smiler289

Leo van Retep said:


> Hi,
> 
> No still waiting for the right answer


Fitted a new battery, lighter now sparks. Unfortunately it sparks without me pressing the button does so constantly. Hmm.


----------



## Maruman501

smiler289 said:


> Fitted a new battery, lighter now sparks. Unfortunately it sparks without me pressing the button does so constantly. Hmm.


I have the EXACT same problem with an IC-501 in nearly flawless gold-plate, with visible serial numbers and un-tarnished terminals, with the look of maybe 4 or 5 tanks of fuel through the thing it its whole life... It's kind of maddening that a product bragging about its solid-state integrated-circuit design should have such a defect! I don't for a minute believe that the button is the problem because it is totally free & spring-loaded... Regardless, has ANYONE figured out how to take these suckers apart?? It is very precisely built, just as exquisite as its gold plating. But besides removing the filler/adjuster-valve, I cannot figure out how this thing ever was assembled! While there may have been a defect in the IC where, let's say, static electricity killed it, the only 'normal' things I can think of that go bad over time are electrolytic capacitors.

BTW, for previous inquirers, it uses a common silver-oxide button battery, size S76 or SR44. It even has a tiny tab in the base that prevents users from inserting the battery upside down... I wonder if the whole "Integrated Circuit" thing had anything to do with getting good sparks out of a 1.5V battery, compared to other 70's battery lighters I've had that used a rarer, more-expensive 12V cylindrical battery.

MANY thanks for anyone who has the disassembly information for these Maruman IC's!


----------



## PTMD

I have a similar issue with my GL 88, I tried the strike a light repairs (aka Salt Lighter Repairs) after Davidoff referred me to them, but there are NO MORE MARUMAN SPARES ANYWHERE. The nice man didn't shout, apologies for caps...


----------



## marcelo_lucchesi

*Ic-501*

Hi All,

my first time posting here.

I got a IC-501 from my old man, actually found it while going through his stuff after he passed away last month. 
found this beauty, shinning new condition and very keen to make it work, but I have no idea what I need.

From what I gathered the battery compartment may be missing a part. when I open the little lid, its an empty space there and actually a jiggling sound with loose small metal plate, but it doesn't come off.

Could it be missing a battery case, where you insert a battery into it and plug into there, or the batter is a rectangular shape and would fit into it directly?

any help appreciated please.

I will try to paste pictures later on.

regards
Marc


----------



## UBC03

marcelo_lucchesi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> my first time posting here.
> 
> I got a IC-501 from my old man, actually found it while going through his stuff after he passed away last month.
> found this beauty, shinning new condition and very keen to make it work, but I have no idea what I need.
> 
> From what I gathered the battery compartment may be missing a part. when I open the little lid, its an empty space there and actually a jiggling sound with loose small metal plate, but it doesn't come off.
> 
> Could it be missing a battery case, where you insert a battery into it and plug into there, or the batter is a rectangular shape and would fit into it directly?
> 
> any help appreciated please.
> 
> I will try to paste pictures later on.
> 
> regards
> Marc


Can't help you with the lighter but wanted to welcome you to the forum and offer my condolences on your dad's passing


----------



## Lcbowen3

*Gl-88 in perfect working condition*

I have a gl-88 in gold plate that I've been carrying for years - works perfectly. It's one of the few lighters I have that always keeps fuel (no leaking) and always works. Flint lighter, with butane. Bought it years ago at an estate sale.

I don't know how to post images from my iPad, though, or I'd post some pics. I'm using it right now &#128512;


----------



## xai

Hello Marc,
Pleas add some pictures, I have the same model and maybe I can help.


----------



## Scotty2Hotty

lexxxus said:


> i love lighters and have a soft spot in my heart for old butane lighters... In the mid-late 70's i was a cigarette smoking young adult who loved gadgets and always was spending my money on the latest "cool" lighter...
> 
> Maruman is a name that comes to mind and i thought i'd share some info on the long defunct brand.
> 
> *brief company history:*
> 
> *1950's*
> 1950 nippon gold metal industry co., ltd. Established??? Are you sure sir? I sent message regarding this. And also picture of said info and lighter.
> 
> 1952 changed the company name to maruman co., ltd.
> 1953 development of the first electric gold plating method in japan
> 1955 started the manufacture of wrist watch bands
> 1956 started exporting wristwatch bands
> _1959 development of the first gas lighter in japan_
> *1960's*
> _1961 won the first prize in the new york international lighter fair _
> _1965 development of first electronic gas lighter in world_
> 
> in the 70's and 80's they continued to produce lighters and made some of the most unique and innovative designs of the time. It was during the 70's they got into golf club manufacturing (which they continue to do)
> 
> i have not seen a _new _maruman lighter since the late 70's (early 80's?) and i always keep an eye out for a minty used one or nos (new old stock) the nicest marumans (imo) being the electronic ones made late in their history.
> 
> They had one with an lcd clock and even this one that incorporated a mini-calculator (ok, that's far from their nicest, but if you had one at the time you were _tres _cool!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they had a line of "ic" (integrated circuit) lighters that were ahead of their time (this was around the same era as the pulsar led watch when technology was starting to enter consumer goods in a big way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a solatron (circa '78 / also japanese) and they too did an lcd watch / clock lighter (i had an identical one that some femme scooped from me in my _bar-hopping_ days)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *back to the marumans:* they also marketed a cheaper lower-end line (whose name escapes me) that were quite inferior, but the maruman brand was very well made and produced a great flame.
> 
> Their downside was they were susceptable to "clogging" if not used. You can see them on auction and they are often sold in non-working condition.
> 
> The rubber seals were another problem as they would leak over many years on inactivity. They also had a weird filler valve and not all butane cans had the appropriate nozzle.
> 
> Should you find one in non-working condition i'll caution that they are difficult to repair but a fellow by the name of richard (in the uk) operates a company called "strike a light" he is an expert who repairs and services these lost classics. strike a light - repair your lighter (spares and repairs)
> 
> if memory serves, it was after the demise of maruman that colibri surfaced (and made and "killer" product early on) and now they're gone too.
> 
> *got maruman? *
> 
> post pics!
> 
> Maybe i'll snap some of mine and maybe get some pics from richard. He has had virtually every one made.


 picture enclosed with message/ reply attached sir to your history


----------



## Scotty2Hotty

Hello I already posted reply to original post of lexxxus, but I have a vintage Maruman Halley dl 6 piezo electric lighter with the guarantee card stamped 0n 3/20/1946 directly from Japan gifted from M.H.I. LTD, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, LTD, in original package and papers all in Japanese....very interesting find


----------



## stecas

mine maruman collection, some of them working, others new but not working ( tanks full of gas but its not going out then you open them, 2 of ic have new battery but it not sparks, maybe dead condenser.) and i cant find how to get inside of them ... nobody fix them in mine country, lot of mine lighters i fix myself, but maruman hard to.


----------



## zonda

*Maruman GL-206*

Hello everyone,

I am hoping one of you knowledgeable people can help me out!

These two Maruman GL-206 lighters were part of a lot that included a beautiful gold Colibri Clip Lighter.
The Maruman lighters have their original price tags still affixed.

The Marumans had spark initially, but soon after did not.
I put in new flint but still no spark. It makes the sound like it should spark.
There is no old flint left inside.

I apologize for my ignorance and would greatly appreciate any hints as to what the problem might be and how to address it.
Also, any idea of when these are from? I cannot find any mention of this model online.

Thanks in advance.

Zonda


----------



## Francis Rozario

Maruman501 said:


> I have the EXACT same problem with an IC-501 in nearly flawless gold-plate, with visible serial numbers and un-tarnished terminals, with the look of maybe 4 or 5 tanks of fuel through the thing it its whole life... It's kind of maddening that a product bragging about its solid-state integrated-circuit design should have such a defect! I don't for a minute believe that the button is the problem because it is totally free & spring-loaded... Regardless, has ANYONE figured out how to take these suckers apart?? It is very precisely built, just as exquisite as its gold plating. But besides removing the filler/adjuster-valve, I cannot figure out how this thing ever was assembled! While there may have been a defect in the IC where, let's say, static electricity killed it, the only 'normal' things I can think of that go bad over time are electrolytic capacitors.
> 
> BTW, for previous inquirers, it uses a common silver-oxide button battery, size S76 or SR44. It even has a tiny tab in the base that prevents users from inserting the battery upside down... I wonder if the whole "Integrated Circuit" thing had anything to do with getting good sparks out of a 1.5V battery, compared to other 70's battery lighters I've had that used a rarer, more-expensive 12V cylindrical battery.
> 
> MANY thanks for anyone who has the disassembly information for these Maruman IC's!


I was with Maruman Corp in Malaysia in 1976 and 1977. I was in the production line for the lighters we made the modules and the assemly into the casings were done in Japan in their plant in Mansei Japan.
MS stands for "multi spark' The lighter's whole mechanism is built in a chasis which you find inside the lighter, we made the Oscillation and Output transformers found in the lighter and later even the IC. there is semifixed resistor to adjust the current, the output current is 1500 volts, one of the main functions of the IC was to convert the current from Direct current to alternate curent to facilitate the spark, It's been so many years I have forgotten, There is also a capacitor there.
The output transformer is the samllest in the world at least during that time. To take a I.5 volt input current and give you an out put of 1500 volts which enable the spark of the distance experienced in this lighter was a feat of sorts.
Thee IC's were intially made by Toshiba nd NEC in late 1976, the Company sent me to a contract manufacturer in Manila to set up the front end operations for the manufacture ofthe ICs and the Back end in our plant in Malaysia. klater that same year we took over the front end as well in Maalaysia.
Maruman lighters were superior to all lighters, they were the inventors of the stone flint lighters,, the Pieze Electric lighters and the IC lighter, they moved out of cigarette lighter to concentrate on watch bands, their Golf Clubs and contract manufactred Tennis Racket.


----------



## Nystogie

Stylish said:


> Hi I bought a Maruman lighter really cheap at a market a while ago. It's a
> MaruMan GL-30 SILVER P.
> 
> Though there is a problem with it where the gas exits at the top the is no kind of break for the gas... First time i filled it and tried it got a 2 meter long flame  . i really want to fix it does annyone have any tips on how i can fix it?
> 
> And maybe annyone know if it is worth annything? =) Cause i bought it for like 2 dollars.
> 
> There should be some pics of it.


 I think I'm the guy that bought this on eBay and it I finally got it to adjust right


----------



## bearinvt

Interesting history lesson but what really struck me is how many one time posters are involved.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bearinvt said:


> Interesting history lesson but what really struck me is how many one time posters are involved.


----------

